# Das JAVA-FORUM.ORG/DE-Spiel Projekt



## Heiland (13. Nov 2004)

Liebe Java-Freunde und Spielefreaks!

Ich denke so ziemlich jeder kenn das alte Kult-Game The Secret of Monkey Island oder zumindest einen der Nachfolger. Ansonsten googlen. Es wäre doch eine feine Sache, wenn sich alle hier im (Spieleprogrammier-)Forum beteiligten zu einem Spieleprojekt zusammenschließen würden! Somit wären wir ein ganzer haufen Leute und man kann die Arbeiten gut aufteilen!

Was für ein Spiel? Ganz einfach! Ein solches Spiel wie Monkey Island. Somit haben wir genaue Richtlinien und ein Konzept was die Spielwelt angeht. Genaueres können wir ja noch ausdiskutieren.

Was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß, JaVa


----------



## Reality (13. Nov 2004)

Hi!
Das Spiel ist genial, nur leider tun sich da bestimmt einige Probleme auf:

1. Wahrscheinlich haben die meisten von uns kaum/keine Zeit, weil sie gerade an einem Projekt arbeiten (trifft auch mich zu)

2. Der unterschiedliche Kenntnisstand. 

3. Evtl. haben manche einen schlechten Programmierstiel.

Probleme kann man lösen => vielleicht wird das ja was. 

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Nov 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Programmierstiel


 Kann ich auch einen haben? :wink:  :lol:


----------



## akira (13. Nov 2004)

Hi.

ich denke, die Programmierung macht nur einen kleinen Teil eines solchen Projektes aus. 

Ich schätze den Aufwand zum Erstellen der Grafiken, animieren der Charaktere und nicht zuletzt die Ausarbeitung einer in sich schlüssigen Story mit ausgewogenem Schwierigkeitgrad viel höher ein.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (13. Nov 2004)

Eben...
Die Lucasarts-Adventure benutzen übrigens alle die (jeweils erweiterte) SCUMM-Engine, sind also in einer Art Skriptsprache programmiert.  Die nachempfundene SCUMM-Engine gibt es ja inzwischen unter der GPL:
http://www.scummvm.org/

Anscheinend gibt's davon auch bereits eine Java-Portierung...

Aber im Ernst: ich denke mal, ein Spiel mit möglichst einfacher Grafik (Knobelspiel oder Geschicklichkeit, eventuell 3D) ist realitischer als gerade so ein grafiklastiges Projekt wie ein Point&Click-Adventure.

BTW: Ich persönlich fände einen "Thrust"-Clone am spannendsten. Eventuell mit Netzwerkfähigkeit ("capture the ball" oder so    )


----------



## MICE (13. Nov 2004)

Um nochmal zm Programmierstiel zurück zu kommen, ich denke da könnte mit ein paar Regeln und Konventionen abgeholfen werden.
Ein ganz wichtiges Thema is dabei das Auskommentieren, denke ich.


----------



## Kerberus (14. Nov 2004)

Programmierstiel :bloed: ? Programmierstil :toll:


----------



## Heiland (14. Nov 2004)

Freut mich, dass ihr mal eure Meinung preisgegeben habt!
Kommentare sind bei so einem Projekt unbedingt notwendig.

Ich verstehe auch dass manche Berufstätigen hier, die schon an einem Projekt sitzen nicht so viel Zeit für sowas haben... Dennoch: Ich werde in der nächsten Zeit mal ein Grundgerüst für das Spiel programmieren.

Übrigens, hier geht es weniger um die Grafik (vorerst) als um die engine! Ich dachte, dass man erst mal nur die Engine komplett auf die Beine stellt, was ja schon seinte Zeit dauert! Bis dahin kann man ja mit trash-grafiken arbeiten um die Funktionalität zu testen. Danach finden sich immer Grafiker.

Inwieweit das mit dem Kenntnisstand aussieht wage ich mach "locker" zu beurteilen! Man lernt ja durchs machen also ich weiss auch noch nicht alle Einzelheiten welche Klassen ich jetzt nehmen muss (ok grob schon) aber das lässt sich alles bequem im internet nachschlagen...

JaVa


----------



## MICE (14. Nov 2004)

Wenn du was nicht weiss kannst du ja fragen  :lol: !

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Publizierung aus?
Eigentlich wäre ja Sourcefourge sehr geignet. Da is Webspace, ne Internetseite und CVS schon dabei.


----------



## Heiland (14. Nov 2004)

Du meinst wo dann das fertige Projekt zum download angeboten wird? Also da mach ich mir weniger Gedanken!
Hast du bereits Erfahrung mit Spielen MICE?

THX JaVa


----------



## MICE (14. Nov 2004)

Naja, hab schon mal ein Snake-Clon gemacht.

Aber wir müssen es ja nicht erst öffentlich machen, wenn es fertig ist, sondern vielleicht scho0n ab der ALPHA-Version. Einzige Bedingung bei Sourceforge ist halt, dass wir das Spiel unter die GPL(oder eine andere OpenSource-Lizens) stellen.
Dadurch hätten wir dann aber emense Vorteile, wie schon gesagt, einen CVS-Server, der bei einem Project mit mehreren Leuten sehr hilfreich sein kann.


----------



## Heiland (14. Nov 2004)

hmm... das wäre natürlich eine feine Sache!! Das könnten wir machen ja.


Aber mal eine andere Frage: Ich habe mal mit einem GFrundgerüst begonnen. Welches Pakte muss ich einbinden um JPandel zu benutzen?

Thx JaVa


----------



## MICE (14. Nov 2004)

javax.swing.* soweit ich weiss, wenn du JPanel meinst.


----------



## Heiland (14. Nov 2004)

Ups sorry... manchmal vergess ich die einfachsten Sachen ist natürlich java.swing....

Naja bis dann, werde das Grundgerüst bald vorstellen...


----------



## Heiland (14. Nov 2004)

Also hier habe ich mal einen kleinen Fetzen vom Coden den ich bisher geschrieben habe.
Leider wird das Frame nicht sichtbar! Sehr merkwürdig...


```
public class GamePanel extends JPanel implements Runnable
{
	private static final int PWIDTH = 500;
	private static final int PHEIGHT = 400;
	
	private Thread animator; //für die Animationen
	private boolean running = false; //stoppt die Animation
	
	private boolean gameOver = false; //Spielende
	
	//mehrere Vars später!
	
	
	public GamePanel()
	{
		setBackground(Color.white); //weisser Hintergrund
		setPreferredSize(new Dimension(PWIDTH, PHEIGHT));
		
		GamePanel frame = new GamePanel();
		frame.setVisible(true);
		
		//Spielkomponenten erstellen
		//.
		//.
		//.
	}//ENDE VON GamePanel()
.
.
.
```


----------



## Reality (14. Nov 2004)

Hi,
ich glaub so wird das nichts. 

Du musst das mit JFrame erweitern, außerdem brauchst du noch eine Main-Methode, falls das kein Applet werden soll.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Heiland (14. Nov 2004)

die main methode hab ich keine angst, aber die hab ich jetzt mal weggelassen und die aufrufe oben in den konstruktor gepackt!


----------



## Illuvatar (14. Nov 2004)

1. Muss das ein JFrame sein.
2. Gäbe das einen StackOverflowError, wenn der Konsruktor aufgerufen würde.


----------



## Heiland (14. Nov 2004)

Was genau muss ein JFrame sein? Das versteh ich jetzt nicht wirklich...
 JaVa


----------



## Reality (14. Nov 2004)

Du machst extends JFrame. Und dann machst du ein neues Objekt deiner Klasse. So erschaffst du ein neues Fenster.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Heiland (14. Nov 2004)

gut ok, so habe ich es nun gemacht!
Muss ich jetzt die Instanz von GamPanel im Konstruktor erzeugen oder in der main() nethode?
Ich habs so in die main() gemacht, aber leider will das nicht:


```
public static void main(String[] args) 
    {

        GamePanel panel = new GamePanel();
        panel.setVisible(true);

    }
```


----------



## MICE (14. Nov 2004)

Du brauchts wahrscheinlich erst ein JFrame, in das du dann mit getContentPane() dein JPanel setzt.


----------



## Illuvatar (14. Nov 2004)

Also der Code ist soweit korrekt.


----------



## stev.glasow (14. Nov 2004)

Das fängt ja gut an  :?


----------



## MICE (14. Nov 2004)

@JaVa:
hast du schon mal mit Swing gearbeitet?


----------



## Heiland (14. Nov 2004)

nö hab ich noch nie! Aber meiner Meinung brauchen wir swing weil sich ja dann auch buttons usw grafisch maschen lassen. Ich send euch mal den ganzen code:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.util.*;
import javax.swing.*;


 
public class GamePanel extends JFrame implements Runnable
{
	private static final int PWIDTH = 500;
	private static final int PHEIGHT = 400;
	
	private Thread animator; //für die Animationen
	private boolean running = false; //stoppt die Animation
	
	private boolean gameOver = false; //Spielende
	
	//mehrere Vars später!
	
	
	public GamePanel()
	{
		setBackground(Color.white); //weisser Hintergrund
		setPreferredSize(new Dimension(PWIDTH, PHEIGHT));
		
		
		

		
		//Spielkomponenten erstellen
		//.
		//.
		//.
	}//ENDE VON GamePanel()
	
	
	public void addNotify()
	/* Warte befor das JPanel zu JFrame/JApplet hinzugefügt wurde
	 *bevor es startet*/
	 {
	 	super.addNotify(); //Peer erstellen
	 	startGame(); //startet den Thread
	 }
	 
	 
	 public void startGame()
	 //initialisiert und startet den Thread
	 {
	 	if(animator == null || !running)
	 	{
	 		animator = new Thread(this);
	 		animator.start();
	 	}
	 }//ENDE VON startGame()
	 
	 
	 public void stopGame()
	 //wird vom Benutzer aufgerufen um das Programm zu beenden
	 {
	 	running = false;
	 }
	 
	 
	 public void run()
	 /* Endlosschleife update, render, sleep */
	 {
	 	running = true;
	 	while(running)
	 	{
	 		gameUpdate();
	 		//gameRender(); //Buffer
	 		repaint(); //mit dem Buffer zeichnen
	 	}
	 	
	 	try
	 	{
	 		Thread.sleep(20); //einfrieren
	 	}
	 	catch(InterruptedException ex)
	 	{
	 		//Noch nichts
	 	}
	 	
	 	System.exit(0);
	 }//ENDE VON run()
	 
	 private void gameUpdate()
	 {
	 	if(!gameOver)
	 	{
	 		//gamestatus updaten
	 	}
	 }
	 
	 //mehrere Methoden später
	 
	 
	 

    
    public static void main(String[] args) 
    {

        GamePanel panel = new GamePanel();
        panel.setVisible(true);

    }

}//ENDE VON GamePanel class
```

viel spaß ;-)


----------



## Roar (14. Nov 2004)

wieso überhaupt swing und nicht AWT? ich glaube nicht dass man swing komponenten braucht.

*erstjetzdenpostübermirles* AWT ist schneller. und, stell dir vor, da gibt es auch buttons :-O
außerdem würde ich Buttons eh selbst programmieren, damit es schöner aussieht.


----------



## Illuvatar (14. Nov 2004)

Und was funktioniert daran nicht?


----------



## MICE (14. Nov 2004)

@Roar:
Da Swing die Weiterentwicklung von AWT ist.
Außerdem gibts da ein besseres Event-handling(wichtig bei Spielen).
Und für schönere Buttons kannst du bei Swing n neues Look-n-Feel laden.

Das nur ein paar Argumente pro Swing.


----------



## Illuvatar (14. Nov 2004)

Es gibt viele pro-Swing-Argumente, und in einer normalen Anwendung ist es klar besser, aber:
- Das EventHandling ist das gleiche
- Ich würde Swing nicht als Weiterentwicklung bezeichnen
- Buttons braucht man in einem Spiel kaum, und wenn, muss man, damit sie zu dem Spiel passen, diese selbst machen, da die Look and Feels alle nicht sonderlich zu einem Spiel passen, und selbst ein Look and Feel zu schreben, wäre ca. 10x aufwändiger. (s. Roars post)
- Swing ist selbst in Java5 durch die nicht-native implementierung noch langsamer als AWT, was bei einem Spiel nicht gerade von Nutzen ist.

Achja zum Spiel: vielleicht meinst du:

```
public GamePanel() 
   { 
      getContentPane().setBackground(Color.white); //weisser Hintergrund
      setSize(new Dimension(PWIDTH, PHEIGHT)); 
   }
```


----------



## Reality (14. Nov 2004)

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.util.*;
import javax.swing.*;



public class GamePanel extends JFrame implements Runnable
{
   private static final int PWIDTH = 500;
   private static final int PHEIGHT = 400;

   private Thread animator; //für die Animationen
   private boolean running = false; //stoppt die Animation

   private boolean gameOver = false; //Spielende

   //mehrere Vars später!


   public GamePanel()
   {
      setBackground(Color.white); //weisser Hintergrund





      //Spielkomponenten erstellen
      //.
      //.
      //.
   }//ENDE VON GamePanel()


   public void addNotify()
   /* Warte befor das JPanel zu JFrame/JApplet hinzugefügt wurde
    *bevor es startet*/
    {
       super.addNotify(); //Peer erstellen
       startGame(); //startet den Thread
    }


    public void startGame()
    //initialisiert und startet den Thread
    {
       if(animator == null || !running)
       {
          animator = new Thread(this);
          animator.start();
       }
    }//ENDE VON startGame()


    public void stopGame()
    //wird vom Benutzer aufgerufen um das Programm zu beenden
    {
       running = false;
    }


    public void run()
    /* Endlosschleife update, render, sleep */
    {
       running = true;
       while(running)
       {
          gameUpdate();
          //gameRender(); //Buffer
          repaint(); //mit dem Buffer zeichnen
       }

       try
       {
          Thread.sleep(20); //einfrieren
       }
       catch(InterruptedException ex)
       {
          //Noch nichts
       }

       System.exit(0);
    }//ENDE VON run()

    private void gameUpdate()
    {
       if(!gameOver)
       {
          //gamestatus updaten
       }
    }

    //mehrere Methoden später





    public static void main(String[] args)
    {

        GamePanel panel = new GamePanel();
        panel.setSize(400, 500);
        panel.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        panel.setTitle("Game");
        panel.setVisible(true);

    }

}//ENDE VON GamePanel class
```


----------



## MICE (14. Nov 2004)

Ja, wenn man nur auf ein Panel zeichnet, ist AWT die bessere Lösung.
Aber da JaVa was von Buttons angedeutet hat, ist Swing in dem Fall besser.

Aber eine Entscheidung kann man deke ich nur treffen, wenn man weiss, wie das Spiel am Ende aussehen soll.


----------



## Heiland (14. Nov 2004)

Also, Buttons sind sehr wichtig für das Spiel!!!
Wer die alten Monkey Spiele kennt der weiss, dass dort unten die Aktionen hin sollen die der Charakter machen kann
zB Schau an, Drücke, Nimm, Rede usw

JaVa


----------



## Heiland (14. Nov 2004)

Reality deine Lösung geht auch nicht.. hmm komisch. Eigentlich sollte doch ein Fenster kommen.


----------



## Reality (14. Nov 2004)

Komisch, bei mir geht es. 
EDIT: Du solltest mal copy and paste machen, denn ich habe noch ein fehler von dir korrigiert.


----------



## MICE (14. Nov 2004)

Also ich habe das Spiel nicht gespielt, habe mir aber ein paar Screenshots angeschaut, soviel im Vorraus.

Die Buttons würde ich nicht mit JButton, sondern mit JLable machen, dass ist näher am Orginal.


----------



## Heiland (14. Nov 2004)

panel.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE); 
        panel.setTitle("Game"); 

Zeile 105 und 106 

Er sagt "cannot resolve symbol...
und "cannot resolve method...

komisch oder?


----------



## Reality (14. Nov 2004)

Hast du meinen kompletten Code kopiert?
Ich habe ihn vorher getestet!


----------



## MICE (14. Nov 2004)

Bei mir geht er auch!


----------



## Heiland (14. Nov 2004)

Ja, habe den ganzen code kopiert! Kann es sein dass es ein Compilerfehler ist?

JaVa


----------



## MICE (14. Nov 2004)

Eigentlich kann man beim compilen ja nix falsch machne, wenn ne .class-Datei rauskommt.
Was für eine JDK-Version hast du?


----------



## Heiland (14. Nov 2004)

Habe java 1.4 installiert! Soll ich mal die neue version runterladen?


----------



## Heiland (14. Nov 2004)

Alos das EXIT_ON_CLOSE gefällt ihm nicht und die Methode setTitle. Ich glaube nicht dass es an der Version liegt!
Ich glaube LINUX muss wieder drauf  8) 

Trotzdem merkwürdig...

JaVa


----------



## MICE (14. Nov 2004)

Naja, an Windows könnts schon liegen.

Aber mal Spass bei Seite, JDK 1.4 müsste eigentlich ausreichen.

Aber wenn deine IDE das JDK 5 unterstützt, würd ich's mir herunterladen.


----------



## Reality (14. Nov 2004)

Kopiere den Code, lösche das Projekt und erstell ein neues. Füge dann den Code neu ein.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Heiland (14. Nov 2004)

Hi!

Also ich hab jetzt das gemacht was Reality mir vorgeschlagen hat. Aber das funzt auch nicht...
Wenns an sowas billigem scheitert! ;-)

Ich denke ich werde mir wieder mein gutes altes Linux installieren vielleicht hilft das.

Bis dann (kann ne weile dauern!)

JaVa


----------



## MICE (14. Nov 2004)

Hast du es mal probiert in der Eingabeforderung per Hand zu compilieren?


----------



## Heiland (14. Nov 2004)

Achja des gibts ja auch noch!

das ging doch mit javac GamePanel.java
und dann java GamePanel.class


----------



## Heiland (14. Nov 2004)

ich meine java GamePanel

da meldet er die gleichen Fehler!

(Habe jetzt java 5 drauf geht aber nicht)

JaVa


----------



## Heiland (14. Nov 2004)

So jetzt heisst es:

Linux ich komme! Naja, merkwürdig dass das hier nicht läuft. (also bei mir). Wenn ich dann das Teil hier auf Linux kompiliert habe (wenn es da funktionier *g*) dann kanns endlich weiter gehen. Juhuuu.

Es wäre doch eigentlich sinnvoll eine scriptsprache zu schreiben oder?

Gruß

JaVa


----------



## Illuvatar (14. Nov 2004)

Und was für Fehler meldet er genau?


----------



## MICE (14. Nov 2004)

Wie meinst du das, eine Scriptsprache?


----------



## JaVa (nicht angemeldet) (14. Nov 2004)

Hi!

Hab jetzt Linux droben! Allerdings kann ich mich hier grade nicht anmelden, weil ich das passwort nicht weiss und mein email postfach kann ich grade nicht abfragen, weil konqueror stress macht.

Naja mit einer scriptsprache meine ich:

zb dass man das ganze spiel nachher als script schreibt also move character
oder delete item usw
also das alles in ne datei schreibt und dann man das ganze mit der engine einließt und verarbeitet. Alles andere wäre hardcoding (ich glaub so nennt man das).

Wie sind nochmal die kompilierbefehle?

JaVa


----------



## SebiB90 (14. Nov 2004)

die idee find ich gut
ich kenn zwar nicht monkey island aber ich glaub wie weiß was das ist
mit dem code
wenn ich es mit dem JBuilder starte gibt er mir den fehler:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: GamePanel
Exception in thread "main" 
wenn ich es aber selber durch den kompiler schicke funzt es
JBuilder->v. 1.4.2
selber -> V. 1.5


----------



## JaVa nA (14. Nov 2004)

Ja mir würds auch taugen wenn mein selbst geschriebenes Proggi mal laufen würde!
Der gleiche Fehler kommt bei mir unter Linux immer noch:

ich habs mit java GamePanel
kompiliert

ääh der Befehl stimmt doch? Wie geht nochmal der Befehl?


----------



## SebiB90 (14. Nov 2004)

mit JBuilder funzt es jetzt auch aber da ruckelt wenn ich das fenster bewege
javac GamePanel.java 
zum komplimieren
java GamePanel
zum starten


----------



## JaVa nA (15. Nov 2004)

Also. Leider hatte ich unter Linux leider noch kein Java habs also erst noch mit der konsole installiert: well done! Jetzt geht das Programm! Jetzt werde ich mal mit der Programmierung fortfahren...

JaVa

(des nächstemal bin ich angemeldet, sry)


----------



## SebiB90 (15. Nov 2004)

und wie?
ich hab keine ahnung wie man ein spiel programmiert, will mal wissen wie das geht
ich hab bisher nur mal tictatctoe mit java gemacht


----------



## Heiland (15. Nov 2004)

Also zunächst einmal werde ich einen Buffer dazuproggen, was nicht weiter schwer ist. Danach gilt es zu überlegen wie man die Klassenhierarchie gestaltet. Ist das erledigt beginnt man mit dem eigentlichen Programmieren. Für den die Charakterdarstellung möchte ich übrigens nicht mit Graphics arbeiten sondern mit Polygon, da man so die Nähe ddes Charakters simulieren kann.  Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Klasse Polygon? werde mir mal paar sachen googlen!

Leider hab ich noch ne Menge zu tun! Werde demnächst weiter codes online stellen aber eher als Datei und nicht im Forum! 

Gruß JaVa   

PS Wenn du MI noch nie gespielt hast, dann wirds ketzt Zeit!
 :lol:


----------



## Heiland (17. Nov 2004)

Hallo,

zwar kann das Programm immer noch keine Grafiken ausgeben, doch habe ich ein paar
weitere Sächelchen eingebaut: Einen Funktionierenden double-buffer. Tastatur und Maus-
ereignisse abfragen und eine Frame-Bremse! Jetzt ruckelt das Programm auch nicht mehr.
Als nächstes wird wohl eine Grafikklasse hinzukommen. Vielleicht kann schon jemand eine Klasse
coden die die Buttons enthält und das Inventar. Daran sollten sich vielleicht nur Leute ranwagen,
die das Monkey Island Spiel kennen! Ich möchte so nah am Vorbild wie möglich bleiben.

hier der neue source: http://mitglied.lycos.de/gravity2002eggers/

bis dann, JaVa


----------



## SebiB90 (17. Nov 2004)

ich würd gern helfen
aber ich weiß nicht wie man das machen soll weil ich auch nicht weiß wie das origanl ist


----------



## Reality (17. Nov 2004)

Dein Code ist etwas schlampig:


```
if(dbImage == null)
     {
      //create buffer
      dbImage = createImage(PWIDTH, PHEIGHT);
      if(dbImage == null)
      {
      System.out.println("dbImage is null!");
      return;
      }
      else
      {
      dbg = dbImage.getGraphics();
      }
      //blabla
   }
```

Besser wäre:


```
if(dbImage == null)
     {
      //create buffer
      dbImage = createImage(PWIDTH, PHEIGHT);
       
       // Hier brauchst du keine weitere If-Abfrage, ob dbImage == null ist, 
      // da das nicht sein kann, weil du weiter oben dbImage initialisierst
     }

      dbg = dbImage.getGraphics();
```

Liebe Grüße
Reality

PS: Du kannst ja dein Code veröffentlichen, wenn du wirklich etwas hast.


----------



## Heiland (17. Nov 2004)

Hi!

Yo! Ich werde die nächsten sources posten, wenn ich den Charakte habe, den man mit der Maus über den Bildschirm jagen kann! Bis dahin wird ein wenig Zeit vergehen... ich schätze die Arbei auf mind. 1e Woche.
Werde euch trotzdem auf dem Laufenden halten.

JaVa

//Ende  8)  8)  8)


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Nov 2004)

JaVa, ich bin gespannt, was Du da ausbrütest, echt! :wink:


----------



## Wildcard (18. Nov 2004)

kann mich L-ectron-X nur anschließen  :wink: 

finde es ja sehr löblich das du versuchst einen alten Klassiker wiederzubeleben,
aber da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen.

So für den anfang:
warum machst du dir die Mühe einen doubleBuffer zu erzeugen,
wenn JPanel schon "von Haus aus" doubleBuffered ist  :bahnhof:


----------



## Grizzly (18. Nov 2004)

Ich würde an Stelle von JaVa das ganze über ein VolatileImage lösen. Das ist in der regel hardwarebeschleunigt und dadurch um einiges perfomanter.


----------



## Wildcard aw (18. Nov 2004)

@Grizzly Hoffe ich sag jetzt nichts falsches, aber benutzt JPanel nicht sowieso schon VolatileImage
für den Buffer? Meine fast das hätte ich mal gelesen.
Lasse mich gerne korrigieren, würde mich interessieren ob das stimmt.


----------



## Grizzly (18. Nov 2004)

Wildcard aw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Grizzly Hoffe ich sag jetzt nichts falsches, aber benutzt JPanel nicht sowieso schon VolatileImage
> für den Buffer? Meine fast das hätte ich mal gelesen.
> Lasse mich gerne korrigieren, würde mich interessieren ob das stimmt.



Gute Frage. Es kann sein, dass das Graphic-Objekt, das die paint-Methode übergeben bekommt, auf ein VolatileImage zeichnet. ???:L

Aber 100% weiss ich das auch nicht.


----------



## Heiland (18. Nov 2004)

Also, dass ging schneller als ich dachte! Ich kann die Figur bereits über den Bildschirm schicken!

Allerdings habe ich noch ein paar performance-Probleme, die ich noch lösen möchte, bevor ich den
aktuellen Code veröffentliche!

Den Buffer brauche ich um den Bildschirm zu aktualisieren!

Aber lasst mich nur machen... sobald der Code online ist könnt ihr noch genug drüber diskutieren (und vielleicht auch schon was dazu beisteuern?) Würde mich freuen!

Gruß wie immer,
JaVa


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Nov 2004)

An dieser Stelle noch eine Bitte, JaVa:
Wenn es mehr Code wird, den Du posten möchtest, setzt Du am besten den Code in die Codeschnipsel-Abteilung, und hier nur einen Link dorthin. So bleibt's hier schön übersichtlich. Außerdem lässt sich so der Code besser aktuell halten.


----------



## CelikBlek (19. Nov 2004)

Hallo an alle,
ich würde gerne in eurem Projekt mitmachen.
Ich habe bereits an einigen Projekten gearbeitet und aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass es so nichts wird. Wenn ich denn mitmachen kann würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir es anders angehen und erstmal eine architektur zusammen basteln. Un dann könnte man auch die Aufgaben teilen. Da kommt einiges mehr hinzu als einfach mal Figur über den schirm zu bewegen. 
Ich würde eine Aufgaben Teilung vornehmen. Wie zum Beispiel: 
- GUI
- API(Spielintelligenz)
- Spielablauf, Story
- Animation, Grafiken
- Persistenz
- Gesamtdesign(Später auch Zusammensetzung der Komponenten)
- "Leitung" - Wo ständig alles aktuelle Zusammenläuft und kontrolliert wird

Das hört sich alles für einen oder anderen komisch an, aber ist dringend notwendig, wenn dabei was rauskommen soll. Ich habe bereits einige Spiele programmiert und kann sagen, da waren weit aus leichtere Spiele, die Probleme gemacht haben. Nicht Unterschätzen !!! 

Bin absoluter Fan von Monkey Island I - IV, also Jungs vernünftig machen.


----------



## Grizzly (19. Nov 2004)

Ab 2 Personen empfiehlt es sich das Projekt bspw. bei Source Forge oder BerliOS anzumelden und dort den Quellcode hochzuladen.


----------



## CelikBlek (19. Nov 2004)

ist ein sehr guter ansatz. einfach, die sourcen zu tauschen ist nicht genügend finde ich. und ich finde jeder sollte auch in dem bereich tätig werden, was er auch am besten kann. dann kommt man wesentlich schneller und besser voran. es soll keine kritik sein nur ein vorschlag.


----------



## Heiland (19. Nov 2004)

Hi!

Ja, so hatte ich mir das auch am Anfang gedacht. Aber ich wollte vielleicht mal was vorzeigen, bevor sich mehrere anschließen mitzuarbeiten! So ein Projekt ist natürlich etwas großes aber wir sind hier nicht kommerziell verpflichtet!!!
Von mir aus könnte ich tatsächlich so etwas wie eine Arbeitsverteilung machen! Im Moment bastle ich noch
an dem code. Danach kann ich ja mal sone Unterteilung erstellen!

JaVa


----------



## CelikBlek (19. Nov 2004)

soll ja auch nicht kommerzielles sein. ich meine es nur damit man sich nicht verläuft und auch was am ende rauskommt. mir ist es schon klar dass es nur zur übung und spaß dient, aber es ist sicherlich was schönes wenn man gemeinsam ein lauffähiges spiel erstellen könnte.
wir sollten erstmal eine liste erstellen wer alles mitmachen will.
ich würde vorschlagen in dieser liste soll auch jeder eintragen in welchem bereich erfahrungen existieren. dann sollten wir den vorschlag von grizzly nachgehen und uns da anmelden. dann kann man ja mal schauen wer sich alles einträgt.
wird sicher eine spannende geschichte. und eine gute projektübung.


----------



## SebiB90 (19. Nov 2004)

ich würd gern mitmachen
aber erfahrung so gut wie null
bin noch ein newbie


----------



## CelikBlek (19. Nov 2004)

ich denke für jeden gibt es was zu machen 
ich erstelle heute eine liste und überlegen uns mal wie wir an diesem shared ordner ran kommen. dann kann jeder sich da eintragen.


----------



## Heiland (19. Nov 2004)

feine Sache! Das lasse ich mich gerne drauf ein  8) 
Bin ja gespannt, wies läuft!

Bis dann mal!


----------



## Grizzly (19. Nov 2004)

CelikBlek hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]ich erstelle heute eine liste und überlegen uns mal wie wir an diesem shared ordner ran kommen.[...]



Was für einen Shared Ordner? :bahnhof:


----------



## DesertFox (19. Nov 2004)

na wo jeder die aktuellste version seines Quellcodes hochladen kann und für alle zugänglich machen kann.

Ich würd auch gerne mitmachen!

Und noch ne Frage, sollen wirs in 1.5 oder 1.4.2 machen?


----------



## SebiB90 (19. Nov 2004)

1.5 wär doch besser oder nicht?
gibt es mehr funktionen


----------



## MICE (19. Nov 2004)

Ich würd auch mit machen.



> Und noch ne Frage, sollen wirs in 1.5 oder 1.4.2 machen?



Ich wäre für 1.5 .

Warum registrieren wir das Projekt nicht einfach bei Sourceforge, da haben wir einen CVS-Server und brauchen keinen "shared Ordner".


----------



## Grizzly (19. Nov 2004)

DesertFox hat gesagt.:
			
		

> na wo jeder die aktuellste version seines Quellcodes hochladen kann und für alle zugänglich machen kann.[...]



Ein CVS Repository also. Genau das gibt es doch bei Source Forge und BerliOS. Man muss als erstes sich dort einen Benutzer erstellen. Danach legt man das Projekt an. Da muss man bspw. den Inhalt des Projektes sowie die Lizenz angeben (bspw. GPL). Danach dauert es ca 24 bis 48 Stunden, bis das Projekt verfügbar ist. Dann kann der Projektgründer weitere Mitglieder (müssen auch einen Benutzer erstellen) einladen oder Benutzer können dem Projekt beitreten.

Bei beiden bekommt man auch gleich Webspace+PHP+1 MySQL Datenbank.


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

ist das projekt das jetzt angemeldet oder was is?
wenn eine homepage für das projekt gebraucht wird kann ich sie machen wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## MICE (20. Nov 2004)

Wir müssen uns halt entscheiden, Sourceforge oder BerliOS.
Also ich von meiner Seite hab schon Erfahrungen und einen Account bei Sourceforge.


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

sind beide sachen auf englisch?

einer sollte sich einfach mal da einen account machen und das da anmelden sonst wird es nie was draus wenn man nur auf die anderen schaut was die machen

was ist überhaupt die GPL linzenz bzw. was sagt die aus?


----------



## Heiland (20. Nov 2004)

Also ich bin fürs SoureForge.net! Ich finde das da recht guten service!
Werde mich dann mal anmelden! Aber ehrlich gesagt, den Manager-Kram würde ich jemandem anderen überlassen! Vielleicht jemadand, der sich da auskennt und sowas schonmal gemacht hat!?

Alles in Allem: Wir brauchen endlich eine gute Organisation wer was macht beim Code usw!

Bis denne;
JaVa


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

erst mal wär es gut wenn wir wissen würden wer alles mit machen will

hier mal ne liste
*Die die mit machen:*
JaVa
SebiB90
MICE
Grizzly
DesertFox
CelikBlek

wenn ich jemanden vergessen habe oder einer da steht der nicht da hin gehört bitte melden


----------



## Heiland (20. Nov 2004)

Hi nochmal!

Also, wer alles bei diesem Projekt mitmachen will, der sollte sich jetzt bei sourceforge anmelden!
Mein Name ist JaVa_1nf1n1ty

Wer macht das Projekt auf (also als Manager und eigentlicher Projektleiter)? Denn ich persönlich
möchte diesen Kram gerne jemandem anderen überlassen wie schon gesagt...
Würde mich freuen, wenn diese Aufgabe jemand übernehmen könnte!!!

Vielleicht findet das Projekt noch mehr Zulauf, wenn wir erst mal ein Projekt bei SF haben,
wir müssten dann endlich mal anfangen zu coden!

Bis dann,
JaVa


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

das is ja da kostenlos oder?
das registrieren mein ich


----------



## Heiland (20. Nov 2004)

Danke für die Liste!
Damit wären wir also schon zu sechst! Was ist mir Reality? Ich glaube der hat hier auch mal seinen Senf dazugegeben ;-)
JaVa


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

werd ich mal nochmal nachgucken und ihn drauf setzen falls ich ihn finde


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

die frage is jetzt ob er mit machen will oder nicht
er hat zwar seinen "senf" dazu gegeben aber ich find nirgends was wo er geschrieben hat das er mitmachen will
wenn ich mich da irre bitte sagen


----------



## MICE (20. Nov 2004)

> das is ja da kostenlos oder?
> das registrieren mein ich



Ja, alles kostenlos, OpenSource halt.



> was ist überhaupt die GPL linzenz bzw. was sagt die aus?



Also grob zusammengefasst sagt die aus, dass das Programm nicht nur in Binärform sondern auch der Sourcecode öffentlich verfügbar sein muss und jeder darf den Code erweiter. Außerdem kann man die Entwickler nicht für Schäden haftbar machen.

Die Lizens findest du hier: http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html

Eine deutsche (aber nicht rechtskräftige!) Übersetzung hier: http://www.gnu.de/gpl-ger.html


----------



## MICE (20. Nov 2004)

Wir brauchen zum Anmelden noch eine Beschreibung des Projektes in Englisch.
Also wer kann gut Englisch? (ich nich  )

Ein paar Punkte die in die Beschreibung sollten:
-als Sprache Java
-Spieltyp, also Monkey Island - Clon
-erklären, dass es ein Forums-Projekt ist (es muss aber deutlich werden, dass auch Nicht-Nutzer dieses Forums teilnehmen können, sonst wird das Projekt wahrscheinlich nicht genehmigt)


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

achso die GNU linzenz ist das
die kenn ich zum teil

dann registrier ich mich mal


----------



## Heiland (20. Nov 2004)

Jop!

Also eine Beschreibung in Englisch zu schreiben ist nicht so schwer! Auch wenn sicherlich einige
Fehler drinn wären, könnte ich eine englische Beschreibung schreiben!

Also gut!
Wer legt nun das Projekt an?


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

MICE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wir brauchen zum Anmelden noch eine Beschreibung des Projektes in Englisch.
> Also wer kann gut Englisch? (ich nich  )
> 
> Ein paar Punkte die in die Beschreibung sollten:
> ...


ich auch nicht


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

bin jetzt bei sourceforge angemeldet
nickname: SebiB90(wie hier )


----------



## MICE (20. Nov 2004)

Wie soll das Projekt denn heißen?

Wie wäre es mit:

The Java-Forum.org Game 1
(UNIX-Name: TJFOG1)

oder

The Java-Forum.org Projekt 1
(UNIX-Name: TJFOP1)


----------



## Heiland (20. Nov 2004)

Also ich fände

"The Java-Forum.org Adventure-Game-Engine-Project" nicht schlecht!

Ist zwar lang aber sagt so ziemlich alles darüber aus ;-)

JaVa


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

das is jetzt die frage
aber sollte in den namen nicht auch was von dem spiel namen rein
wie soll das spiel überhaupt heißen???

wieso engine?@JaVa


----------



## Heiland (20. Nov 2004)

langsam, langsam!

Wir wollen erst mal "nur" die engine entwickeln!!!

Das Spiel kommt dann extra!

Naja, engine, weils ja ein recht Umfangreiches Projekt wird! Ich denke
dass das nicht nur hardgecoded wird


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

wie spiel extra?

naja ich hab keine ahnung vom spiele programmieren
ich weiß ja nicht wie man sowas angeht

was ist hardgecodet?


----------



## MICE (20. Nov 2004)

Eine Engine ist ein Grundgerüst für ein Spiel, dass dan von anderen Programmieren nur noch mit 'Leben' gefüllt werden muss.


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

achso
also sowas wie springen laufen bewegen.. etc kommt in die engine
die story und was dazu gehört ins spiel dann
oder wie?


----------



## MICE (20. Nov 2004)

Ich hab mal eine englische Beschreibung entworfen:



> The idea for "The Java-Forum.org Adventure-Game-Engine-Project" arose from the gaming-part of the fava-forum.org page. After some discussions we arranged, that we need a CVS-Server for our project. So we want to creat this project on Sourceforge.
> To the technic-details:
> We want to develope the engine with java 1.5.
> To show, how powerful the engine is, we plan to develope a Monkey Island-Clon.
> ...


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

mach einfach das projekt rein und fetig


----------



## CelikBlek (20. Nov 2004)

tachchen,
wie ich sehe hat sich hier einiges getan  freut mich sehr.
also wir sollten uns mal erstmal kurz für den anfang organisieren. ich weiss jetzt nicht wer sich am besten mit source f. auskennt? ich kenne es nicht. ich würde mal vorschlagen, dass wir die wichtigsten schritte bevor wir loslegen uns klar machen. und zwar bevor wir uns für wichtigen dinge wie technik usw. entscheiden.
mir würde spontan einfallen:
- anforderungsplan, unsere ziele, benötigte resourcen dafür ==> projektbeschreibung
- mail verteiler liste
- einrichtung erforderlichen webspaces usw. (FRAGE: was ist alles dazu nötig? beschreibung wie ich es gelesen habe und was noch?

dann können wir uns auf die technologie entscheiden(1.4, 1.5 wobei wir aktuell bleiben und eher 1.5 nehmen sollten).

wenn keiner was dagegen hat würde ich meinen erfahungen nach einen kleinen startplan erstellen(mini meilensteine ) damit wir alle wissen was gemacht werden muss. der eine oder andere wird bestimmt sagen, dass es übertrieben ist, aber glaubt mir es ist alles notwendig, gerade weil es alles ohne gespräche und persönlichen kontakt läuft.

freue mich schon richtig auf den startschuss  :applaus:

achja und in dieser liste müssen wir ebenfalls unseren know how und erfahrungen, aber auch wünsche loswerden was man am liebsten machen will. 
 :!:  bitte eine kurze private meldung an mich sobald wir irgendwie möglichkeiten haben dateien auszutauschen. ich hätte da eine excel formular für eine kleine anmeldung.  :!:


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

habt ihr icq?
wenn ja gibt mal die nummern
meine ist 289207914


----------



## MICE (20. Nov 2004)

> FRAGE: was ist alles dazu nötig? beschreibung wie ich es gelesen habe und was noch?



Naja, du must einen Name, einen max 8-Stelligen UNIX-Namen angeben.
Dann eine OpenSource-Lizens (z.B. GPL) angebn.
Zuletzt braucht man noch eine öffentliche und eine registrier Beschreibung des Projekts.


----------



## CelikBlek (20. Nov 2004)

gute idee am besten die liste erweitern. wir sollten es aber nicht zum datenaustausch usw. nutzen sondern vielleicht für ein paar schnelle hilfen diskussionen usw.


SebiB90 289207914
CelikBlek 260480672


----------



## CelikBlek (20. Nov 2004)

hmm. wissen wir denn schon was wir wollen? eher nicht oder?


----------



## CelikBlek (20. Nov 2004)

story? was ist mit der spielstory? sollten uns auch da was überlegen.


----------



## MICE (20. Nov 2004)

MICE 250329657


----------



## MICE (20. Nov 2004)

Da wir ja erst mal die Engine haben müssen, hat die Story denk ich noch ein bischen Zeit.


----------



## CelikBlek (20. Nov 2004)

SebiB90 289207914
CelikBlek 260480672
MICE 250329657


----------



## Heiland (20. Nov 2004)

Richtiiig!

Man programmiert also ein Programm, das bestimmte Daten wie Eingabeaufforderungen, Grafiken, Ton, Text usw einließt und dann ausgibt! Hardcoden wäre das ganze Spiel in die Engine reinschweißen, was ein schnelles Editiren bestimmter Spielelemente ziemlich schwierig macht.

JaVa


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

ich kann mir nicht gute geschichte ausdenken


----------



## CelikBlek (20. Nov 2004)

das glaube ich nicht wirklich. was soll denn die engine leisten? welche situationen werden geben usw.? wie sieht es mit den erfahrungen aus? hat jemand schonmal ein spiel programmiert? also ich habe bislang egoshooter openGL, und einige spiele auch in java programmiert und kann sagen dass wir auf jeden fall erstmal grob wissen müssen was wir wollen. einfach monkey island klon.... so wird das nichts.


----------



## MICE (20. Nov 2004)

Naja, ich hab auch schon ein paar Applet-Spiele gemacht (Snake etc.). Hab letzte Zeit mit OpenGL angefangen.

Aber jetzt zu Sache. Wir wollen eine Adventure-Engine machen. Also müssen wir kucken, was zu einem richtigen Adventure gehört und dann, wenn die Engine fertig ist, darauf das Spiel programmieren.


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

am besten wäre wenn wir das in einem chat zusammen besprechen würden
das ginge schneller als das forum


----------



## CelikBlek (20. Nov 2004)

würde sagen jeder machst sich mal gedanken über eine story und dann schmeisssen wir es mal zusammen. und zu der besten story machen wir nochmal gemeinsame gedanken.
ich würde auf jeden fall ausschlissen:
- weltraum und monster geschichten
- zukunfts visionen
- gegenwart
würde eher sagen:
- mittelalter (ritter)
- ähnlich robin hood story
- western (lucky luke ähnlich)
- unabhängigheitskrieg der amerika (bsp. damaligefreiheitskämpfer, jäger usw. habe da viele comics gelesen - beste story möglichkeiten)
- piraten 
- ägypten
sind nur irgendwelche vorschläge die mir spontan einfallen.


----------



## CelikBlek (20. Nov 2004)

dann mach mal ein engine vorschlag? was soll er können? muss jetzt erstmal raus jungs. frau ruft


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

das find ich gut
aber wär auch lustig mit sadam und bin laden


----------



## MICE (20. Nov 2004)

Also, welche Themen die Engine behandeln sollte:
-Steuerung
-Bewegung der Figuren
-Welt
-Scriptsequenzen für Story


----------



## Reality (20. Nov 2004)

Hi,


			
				JaVa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für die Liste!
> Damit wären wir also schon zu sechst! Was ist mir Reality? Ich glaube der hat hier auch mal seinen Senf dazugegeben ;-)
> JaVa


ich mach ja selbst ein Schulprojekt für meine Abschlußprüfung. Es wird eine art Lern- und Rollenspiel für Kinder, darum werde ich weniger die Zeit dazu finden mitzumachen. Vielleicht, wenn die Prüfungen vorbei sind, also Juli 2005. 

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Heiland (20. Nov 2004)

Das geht ja recht zügig!

Aber jetzt werde ich, nachdem ich das alles hier in die Welt gerufen habe, mal meinen Senf zum besten geben.
Zur Engine:

Wer schonmal MI gespielt hat wird wissen was kommt:

-Eine 2D 320X240 Pixel auflösung.
-Soundfiles im midi-Format
-Ein Sprachsystem, wenn der eigene Charakter mit anderen Leuten labert.
-Eine Benutzeroberfläche mit Inventar, Speicher/Ladefunktion
-Die Tastatur wird (fast) vollkommen aus dem Spiel rausgelassen, da man seinen Charakter NUR mit der Maus bewegt!
-Pathfindin: Wo darf der Charakter hin, wo nicht? Wann ist er hinter bzw VOR einem Gegenstand?
-Eine Scriptsprache: Das ganze Spiel wird gescriptet und dieses Script wird mit der Engine verarbeitet.

So, dass sind die Dinge, die ich gerne in der Engine hätte! Das war die Grundidee und ich schlage vor sich erst
mal an dieses Konzept zu halten...

Zur Story: Was kümmert uns bitte die Story??? Wir sind coder und keine Geschichtenerzähler. Oder?
Die Engine geht absolut vor! Wenn die Engine erst mal steht, dann ist die Story erst wichtig!

Gruß,
JaVa


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Nov 2004)

was für ne script sprache?


----------



## Heiland (20. Nov 2004)

Die Scriptsprache wird selbst programmiert.
Sie geht aus der Engine hervor! Selbst habe ich dass auch noch nie gemacht aber Celik hat schonmal OpenGL Shooter geproggt, ich denke der versteht was davon!


----------



## MICE (20. Nov 2004)

Ich denke wir müssen uns nicht so starr an das Orginal halten,  dass wir nur 320x240 Pixel haben.
Das Spielprinzip ist wichtig. Bei der Umsetztung können wir dann vom Orginal abweichen.


----------



## Heiland (20. Nov 2004)

Ich find aber so ein Oldschool-feeling goil!

Naja wir könnten ja auch einfach beim Scripten eine funktion definieren, die einem die gewünschte Auflösung liefert!
Das wäre ja machbar!

Kennt eigentlich jemand dieses Buch? Ich brauch mal was handfestes:
Cutting-Edge Java Game Programming

wenn schonmal jemand ein Buch zum Thema gelesen hat dann bitte mal kurz melden!
Danke
JaVa


----------



## MICE (21. Nov 2004)

Mir ist heute Nacht eine Idee gekommen.
Warum ersetzten wir das Script nicht einfach dur Klassen? Wir schreiben einfach ei paar abstracte Elternklassen und lassen dann die Klassen voneinander erben.
Das hätte den Vorteil gegenüber dem Script, dass andere Entwickler unsere Klassen für ihre Zwecke erweitern könne. Für das leichtere erstellen einer Story kann man dann ja einen Editor programmieren, in dem man dann die Story-Klassen verknüpfen kann. Dabei wäre die JavaBeans-Technik ganz nützlich, denke ich.


----------



## Heiland (21. Nov 2004)

Ja das fände ich ne gute Idee. Ich finde wir sollten das so machen!


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Nov 2004)

Mal ein paar Tips für euch  :

In einer OOP-Sprache wie Java müsst ihr, wie MICE gerade geschrieben hat, nicht noch extra eine Skriptsprache entwickeln. Das parsen von dieser würde höchstens noch kostenlose Rechenzeit verschlingen.
Im Jahr 2004 braucht ihr doch keine unter 800*600 - Auflösung mehr, mein Gott, Nostalgie hin oder her, Clon heißt nicht, dass man die Sachen, die damals nicht besser möglich waren, heute genauso schlecht machen muss.
Was reden hier manche von OpenGL? Das ganze wird aber zweidimensional, oder? Sonst rate ich euch, mal jPCT anzuschauen.
Das midi-Format kann relativ wenig, und Java unterstützt .au und .wav sogar noch besser
Das Schreiben einer Story ist relativ langwierig und muss gut überlegt sein. Auch während die meisten noch die Engine schreiben, sollten andere schon die Story machen, denn gerade bei einem Adventure gehören ja da auch sämtliche Dialoge und Sachen wie "Wenn A mit B über C gesprochen hat, passiert an Ort D das Ereignis E.", und das darf ja dann auch alles keine Storybugs geben.
Ich glaube, manche von euch sollten sich mal ein bissle in AWT-Programmierung einlesen. Gerade bei den ersten Codeschnipseln von JaVa kam so das Gefühl bei mir auf, dass du da noch nicht so viel gemacht hast.
@JaVa: 1337 suxx
Wenn ihr das in 1.5 macht, solltet ihr euch zumindest alle mit Generics, enums und der foreach-Schleife auskennen.


----------



## MICE (21. Nov 2004)

> Was reden hier manche von OpenGL? Das ganze wird aber zweidimensional, oder? Sonst rate ich euch, mal jPCT anzuschauen.



Das hat nur zum Beschreiben meiner Erfahrung gedient (bei CelikBlek ist es wohl genauso)



> Wenn ihr das in 1.5 macht, solltet ihr euch zumindest alle mit Generics, enums und der foreach-Schleife auskennen.



Du hast static-Imports vergessen


----------



## MICE (21. Nov 2004)

Ich hab nochmal die Bewerbung aktuallisiert:


> The idea for "The Java-Forum.org Adventure-Game-Engine-Project" arose from the gaming-part of the fava-forum.org page. After some discussions we arranged, that we need a CVS-Server for our project. So we want to creat this project on Sourceforge.
> To the technic-details:
> We want to develope the engine with java 1.5.
> For the story-part, we plan to create some high-level classes, which will be expand by us and perhaps programmes, who will use the engine. To create a story quicklier, we plan to develope a editor with a GUI, so that the game-programmes can simply create a story. For this reason, we will use the JavaBeans-technology.
> ...


----------



## SebiB90 (21. Nov 2004)

was ist die JavaBeans-Technik?
und statische import?

foreach geht ja so oder?

```
String[] text={"test","hallo",java","monkey"};
for(String wert:text) {
System.out.println(wert.next());
}
```


----------



## MICE (21. Nov 2004)

Beans sind im ursprünglichen Sinne kleine Programmteile, die du in deinen Programmen immer wieder verwenden kannst. Dafür haben sie auch extra Klassen, dass man sie mit einer IDE benutzen und mit Werten füllen kann. Dass können wir uns zu nutze machen, und diese Eigenschaften im Story-Edito nutzen.

Statische-Imports sind z.B.:

```
import static java.lang.Math.max;
```

Dann kannst du in der Klasse die Funktion Math.max() als max() aufrufen.


----------



## Heiland (21. Nov 2004)

@Illuvatar: was is jPCT?

Stümmt auch dass ich noch nicht soo toll in AWT und co bin! Aber mit dem Projekt steigt die Erfahrung sicher!
Und der Teamgeist ;-)
Ich glaube, dass wird ein nettes Projekt!


----------



## MICE (21. Nov 2004)

Und außerdem gibts ja noch Leute die schon mehr Erfahrung haben, oder immer noch das Forum hier.


----------



## SebiB90 (21. Nov 2004)

JaVa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber mit dem Projekt steigt die Erfahrung sicher!


deshalb will ich mit machen


----------



## MICE (21. Nov 2004)

Ja, was haltet ihr von der Beschreibung, soll ich das Projekt mal registrieren?


----------



## SebiB90 (21. Nov 2004)

mir fällt keine bessere ein
registrier das projekt einfach mal


----------



## amlug (21. Nov 2004)

Also falls das Project statt findet, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## SebiB90 (21. Nov 2004)

es wird statt finden 

die liste
*Die die mit machen: *
JaVa 
SebiB90 
MICE 
Grizzly 
DesertFox 
CelikBlek 
Reality(hat aber wenig zeit)
ralph


----------



## MICE (21. Nov 2004)

Project Information
-------------------

1. Submitter: majasoft

2. Project UNIX Name: java-age

3. Project Descriptive Name: The Java-Forum.org Adventure-Game-Engine

4. License: GNU General Public License (GPL)

License other: 

5. Project Description: A Adventure-Game-Engine for Java-Games.

6. Registration Description: The idea for "The Java-Forum.org Adventure-Game-Engine-Project" arose from the gaming-part of the fava-forum.org page. After some discussions we arranged, that we need a CVS-Server for our project. So we want to creat this project on Sourceforge.
To the technic-details:
We want to develope the engine with java 1.5.
For the story-part, we plan to create some high-level classes, which will be expand by us and perhaps programmes, who will use the engine. To create a story quicklier, we plan to develope a editor with a GUI, so that the game-programmes can simply create a story. For this reason, we will use the JavaBeans-technology.
To show, how powerful the engine is, we plan to develope a Monkey Island-Clon.
There are at least 6 people from the forum who are interested to take part in this project.
But of course also non-forum-member can join the project.


----------



## Heiland (21. Nov 2004)

Jo! Die Beschreibung taugt doch!!
Fänds nett wenn dus registrierst MICE!

Die Mitgliedliste ist ja gestiegen! Subba
JaVa


----------



## MICE (21. Nov 2004)

Das hab ich aus der Bestätigung von der Registrierung 

[EDIT]: Es dauert aber noch etwa 2 Arbeitstage, bis die Registrierung durch ist.


----------



## Heiland (21. Nov 2004)

Ist das Pojekt schon drinnen oder dauert das seine Zeit?


----------



## SebiB90 (21. Nov 2004)

MICE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das hab ich aus der Bestätigung von der Registrierung
> 
> [EDIT]: Es dauert aber noch etwa 2 Arbeitstage, bis die Registrierung durch ist.


achso
deshalb find ich es nicht
überprüfen die etwa jedes projekt?


----------



## MICE (21. Nov 2004)

Ja.
Sonnst könntest du ja jeden müll anmelden und der Server wäre dann für sinnvolle Projekt schon voll.


----------



## SebiB90 (21. Nov 2004)

achso

langsam wird der thread hier zu unübersichtlicht


----------



## MICE (21. Nov 2004)

Bei dem Projekt ist auch ein Forum dabei. Dann können wir das nutzen.


----------



## Heiland (21. Nov 2004)

Ja das brauchen wir unbedingt! Wir wollen ja nicht die anderen die sich für unser Projekt nicht interessieren nicht
irgendwie verdrängen ;-)

Übrigens, wenn wir vielleicht schon weiter sind (in einiger Zeit) könnten wir auch noch eine seperate Entwickler-HP ins Netz stellen! Da könnten wir dann die Mitglieder vorstellen und Infos reinbringen. Vielleicht da nochmal ein Forum für Leute die sich über das Projekt auslassen wollen! Allerdings würde ich die HP erst machen, wenn wir schon etwas weiter sind und wir wirklich schon was haben, sonst kommt das ganze irgendwie lächerlich...
ich rede schon wieder zuviel!

Bis dann


----------



## Reality (21. Nov 2004)

Ich kann übrigens zum Üben Developing Games in Java von David Brackeen empfehlen.
Das Buch ist über 900 Seiten stark. Es ist alles super erklärt und verständlich.
Jedoch nichts für Anfänger. Man sollte schon Erfahrungen mit Multithreading und dem Java Collection Framework haben.

Es wird dort übrigens mit Java 1.4 programmiert. Also noch relativ aktuell, wenn man bedenkt, dass die meisten Bücher noch von Java 1.3 reden.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Heiland (21. Nov 2004)

Danke für den Buchtip!

Nehme ich mir sicher zu Herzen!

Wird in dem Buch eigentlich auch ein Projekt gemacht oder ist da nut Beispielcoden, den man
gar nicht wirklich anwenden kann? Naja wenn du sagst dass es gut ist. Mal sehen, ich finde
den Preis auch ziemlich gut!!

JaVa


----------



## Reality (21. Nov 2004)

@ JaVa: Da werden schon richtige Spiele erstellt. Also keine halben Sachen. Insgesamt sind es glaube ich zwei, bin selbst noch am Anfang des Buches (2D und 3D-Spiel) und das gelernte kannst du aufjedenfall in jedem Spiel umsetzen.
Es ist aber nicht so, das man von Anfang an gleich ein Spiel erstellt, sondern es werden erst Beispiele gebracht.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Nov 2004)

@SebiB90: Dein foreach-Bsp. wäre so korrekt:

```
String[] text={"test","hallo",java","monkey"}; 
for(String wert:text) { 
System.out.println(wert); 
}
```

@JaVa jPCT ist eine in Java geschrieben 3D - Engine, auf der ihr aufbauen könntet (Wenn ihr 3D machen wolltet und nicht von grund auf eine 3dengine proggen wolltet)

Ich habe übrigens nicht vor mitzumachen, aber wenn ihr Fragen/Probleme habt, beantworte ich sie hier im Forum natürlich gerne


----------



## SebiB90 (21. Nov 2004)

JaVa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja das brauchen wir unbedingt! Wir wollen ja nicht die anderen die sich für unser Projekt nicht interessieren nicht
> irgendwie verdrängen ;-)
> 
> Übrigens, wenn wir vielleicht schon weiter sind (in einiger Zeit) könnten wir auch noch eine seperate Entwickler-HP ins Netz stellen! Da könnten wir dann die Mitglieder vorstellen und Infos reinbringen. Vielleicht da nochmal ein Forum für Leute die sich über das Projekt auslassen wollen! Allerdings würde ich die HP erst machen, wenn wir schon etwas weiter sind und wir wirklich schon was haben, sonst kommt das ganze irgendwie lächerlich...
> ...


ich kann dir dabei helfen JaVa 
in HP machen bin ich kein noob mehr*juuhuu*
aber designen kann ich aber trotzdem nicht gut 
welches forum sollen wir nehmen? das von phpbb?

wenn wir grad darüber sprechen einbischen werbung für meine seite bzw. die von meiner klasse:
http://www.emils.de.ms die Seite der Klasse 8e der Christoph-Stöver-Realschule

so das war´s

wie fangen wir jetzt an mit dem projekt?


----------



## Heiland (21. Nov 2004)

Hast ja wirklich mal ein paar Mädels in der Klasse... in meiner Klasse sind 30 Leute und davon nur 4 Mädchen lol.

Ähm ja ich schweife ab...

Ich würde auf jeden Fall das phpBB nehmen!
Danke Illuvatar, dass du uns mit Rat zu Seite stehst!

Hab auch gleisch mal ne Frage: Ich habe schonmal ein Grundgerüst programmiert, natürlich alles nur 
ein Prototyp!!! Und dazu noch die Klasse Player, die die Grafik des Hauptcharacters einließt.

In dieser Klasse steht auch ein Algorythmus zum gehen, also wenn man wo hinklickt, dann bewegt sich das bild
genau an diese Stelle. Aber das Funzt noch nicht so ganz, weil ichs nicht in die Hauptklasse implementieren kann!

ich benutze die Methode boolean mouseDown(Event e, int x , int y){}
aber die wird nicht einfach aufgerufen, das muss ich in die Hauptklasse übernehmen. Wie mache ich das?


----------



## MICE (21. Nov 2004)

Warum machst du's nicht mit dem MouseListener?


----------



## Reality (21. Nov 2004)

Ist mouseDown() nicht deprecated?

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## SebiB90 (21. Nov 2004)

JaVa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast ja wirklich mal ein paar Mädels in der Klasse... in meiner Klasse sind 30 Leute und davon nur 4 Mädchen lol.


das muss ich noch machen
vergess immer die zu fragen ob ich das machen darf
wenn ich nicht frage gibt es mecker vom lehrer

ok dann phpbb

ist mousedown nicht nur bei applets?


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Nov 2004)

Lol, bei den &/%&%$Mädchen bei mir würd ich mir auch wünschen das wären weniger, als Jungen 

Naja, wenn ich schon schreibe, auch noch @topic:
mouseDown gilt nicht nur für Applets, sondern für alle Komponenten. Allerdings wird seit dem 1.1 oder 1.2 Release mit einem @deprecated davor gewarnt, die Methode zu benutzen.
Mach es besser so: implementiere MouseListener (class XXX extends XXX implements MouseListener). Dann musst du unter anderem die Methode mousePressed(MouseEvent) überschreiben, da kommt der Code rein. Und auf das Component(die Hauptklasse) machst du addMouseListener ([instanz der klasse, die MouseListener implementiert]);.


----------



## Grizzly (22. Nov 2004)

Das ist man mal ein Wochenende unpassend und kommt nicht regelmäßig ins Forum und schon ist man in einem Projekt. :lol: 
Naja, ist wohl die Strafe dafür...  

Das Forum bei SourceForge empfehle ich nicht. Das ist wirklich der letzte Kruscht.

@MICE: Am besten gleich - wenn das Projekt angelegt wurde - deaktivieren. Nicht das da noch einer auf komische Ideen kommt.  

Und dann eine andere Foren-Software (bspw. phpBB o.ä.) auf den WebSpace aufspielen. PHP und eine MySQL Datenbank sind ja vorhanden. Also kein Problem.


----------



## CelikBlek (22. Nov 2004)

ist wirklich ziemlich unübersichtlich geworden hier. wir sollten uns eine bessere möglichkeit der kommunikation überlegen.


----------



## SebiB90 (22. Nov 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist man mal ein Wochenende unpassend und kommt nicht regelmäßig ins Forum und schon ist man in einem Projekt. :lol:
> Naja, ist wohl die Strafe dafür...
> 
> Das Forum bei SourceForge empfehle ich nicht. Das ist wirklich der letzte Kruscht.
> ...


willst du nicht mitmachen?
dann nehm ich dich wieder raus aus der liste


----------



## CelikBlek (22. Nov 2004)

haben wir jetzt irgend einen ort wo man dateien hochladen kann?


----------



## SebiB90 (22. Nov 2004)

CelikBlek hat gesagt.:
			
		

> haben wir jetzt irgend einen ort wo man dateien hochladen kann?


weiß jetzt nicht ob das projekt freigegeben ist
wenn nein dann haben wir noch keinen


----------



## DesertFox (22. Nov 2004)

Ich weiss nicht, aber ich glaub eh, dass das nichts wird, also könnt ihr mich eigentlich so aus der liste streichen. 
Also no Desert for the project


----------



## SebiB90 (22. Nov 2004)

DesertFox hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiss nicht, aber ich glaub eh, dass das nichts wird, also könnt ihr mich eigentlich so aus der liste streichen.
> Also no Desert for the project


wie was wird nix?
mit deiner mitarbeit oder aus dem projekt?


----------



## DesertFox (22. Nov 2004)

Aus beidem, aus dem einen sicher (der mitarbeit), und bei dem anderen wahrscheinlihc, oder ich glaube nicht, dass das was wird


----------



## SebiB90 (22. Nov 2004)

*aus dem projekt wird was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hier die neue liste
*Die die mit machen: *
JaVa 
SebiB90 
MICE 
Grizzly 
CelikBlek 
Reality(hat aber wenig zeit) 
ralph


----------



## CelikBlek (22. Nov 2004)

wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt würde ich gerne die liste usw. führen. ich finde es hier im forum unübersichtlich.


----------



## MICE (22. Nov 2004)

Das Project is on.

Hat schon jemand erfahrung mit Forums-Erstellung?

@CelikBlek: Happy Birthday 8)


----------



## SebiB90 (22. Nov 2004)

"Das Projekt ist on" <-- was meinst du damit? freigeschaltet bei sourceforge???

nicht sehr viel aber ich kann das einstellen wenn ihr wollt
werd mich schon zurecht finden

CelikBlek du hast heut geburtstag?
dann schließ ich mich mal an
*HappyBirthday!!!*


----------



## MICE (22. Nov 2004)

Ja, das Project ist freigeschaltet.

Also, in ICQ hat er angegeben, dass er heute Geburtstag habe.


----------



## SebiB90 (22. Nov 2004)

wie lautet der link?


----------



## MICE (22. Nov 2004)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/java-age/

oder

https://sourceforge.net/projects/java-age/


----------



## SebiB90 (22. Nov 2004)

wie fangen wir jetzt an?


----------



## CelikBlek (22. Nov 2004)

vielen dank jungs. danke dass ihr daran gedacht habt


----------



## CelikBlek (22. Nov 2004)

könnt ihr mir die zugangsdaten mitteilen?


----------



## MICE (22. Nov 2004)

Was ist denn dein Name in SourceForge?
Da  kann ich dich dem Projekt hinzufügen.


----------



## Heiland (22. Nov 2004)

Subba dass das jetzt on ist!

Werde mal den Prototy source hochladen

JaVa


----------



## Heiland (22. Nov 2004)

Ähm...

musst mich noch hinzufügen MICE

java_1nf1n1ty

Celik kannst die Liste machen und ausserdem hast du ja schon Erfahrung mit dem Managerstuff!


----------



## MICE (22. Nov 2004)

@Java:Ok, bist dabei.


----------



## Heiland (22. Nov 2004)

wo kann ich das zeuch hochladen?


----------



## MICE (22. Nov 2004)

Hast du ein CVS-Client?
Oder ICQ?


----------



## CelikBlek (22. Nov 2004)

mein accountname ist
*celik_blek *


----------



## Heiland (22. Nov 2004)

jo ICQ


----------



## MICE (22. Nov 2004)

@Java: Meine Nummer ist 250329657
@CelikBlek: Hab dich ins Projekt mit aufgenommen


----------



## MICE (22. Nov 2004)

Hab ein Forum auf http://java-age.sourceforge.net/forum gemacht.

_Edit by Illuvatar: Url - Tag repariert_


----------



## DP (22. Nov 2004)

MICE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab ein Forum auf http://java-age.sourceforge.net/forum gemacht.
> 
> _Edit by Illuvatar: Url - Tag repariert_



bis sich das forum aufgebaut hat, hat man schneller ein rundfax geschickt 

edit: finde ich aber gut, was ihr da so schnell auf die beine gestellt habt. respekt-kelle *gold* :applaus:


----------



## MICE (22. Nov 2004)

> bis sich das forum aufgebaut hat, hat man schneller ein rundfax geschickt



Ich weiss, aber da kann man nix ändern, lieg am Server.


----------



## SebiB90 (22. Nov 2004)

soll ich bei einem webspace anbieter einen neuen account machen und da das forumdrauf machen?
dann geht es schneller
der server ist nicht so lahm

wie funktioniert das mit dem CVS?


----------



## Heiland (22. Nov 2004)

Ja, vielleicht könnten wir auf unserer HP (die wir vielleicht machen???) auch ein Forum einbauen, und dann ein extra Entwichlerboard Reinstellen, wo nur wir Zugriff drauf haben!

Ich könnte noch ein paar php scripte schreiben, die die seite aufpeppen. Naja kümmern wir uns erstmal nicht um diesen Kleinkram!
Ich bin im Momen dabei die Qt-Bibliotheken für Linux zu kompilieren, was ziemlich dauert... ich brauche sie für Kbear, damit ich
Daten auf unseren Server laden kann.

JaVa


----------



## MICE (22. Nov 2004)

Wäre gut. Müsste halt ein Anbieter mit PHP sein. Eine MySQL-Datenbank haben wir.



> wie funktioniert das mit dem CVS?



CVS steht für Concurrent Versions System.

Das ist ganz praktisch, wenn man mit mehreren Leuten an einem Projekt arbeitet. So hat man immer sehen, wer, wann, was an einer Datei verändert hat. Auch etwaige Problem kann man früher erkennen.


----------



## Heiland (22. Nov 2004)

Jo das ist zur Übersicht echt perfekt!!!

Also das mit dem PHP und SQL Fähigem Server ist kein Problem! Gibt viele Kostenlose Anbieter, die das Unterstützen!!!

Das Forum könnten wie auch woanders hosten lassen, dann haben wir zwar Werbung drinnen, aber schnell ist es meistens.

Vielleicht kann man die nächsten Tage mal was machen. Mal sehen!


----------



## MICE (22. Nov 2004)

RapidForum z.B. bietet nur ein kostenloses Forum an, halt mir Werbung an der Seite.
Aber ideal wäre freier Webspace mit PHP.

Ich hab auch das interne Forum auf der Projektseite aktiviert, bis wir dann was richtiges haben.


----------



## Heiland (22. Nov 2004)

Gibt es die Qt Bibliotheken auch irgendwo als RPM? Das dauert ewig! Ich kompiliere schon ne 3/4 h!


----------



## MICE (22. Nov 2004)

such mal bei rpmseek.de .
Was für eine Distribution nutz du?


----------



## Heiland (22. Nov 2004)

SuSE 9.1


----------



## Grizzly (22. Nov 2004)

@MICE: Ähm, wie kann ich mich bei dem Projekt anmelden :bahnhof: . Hab' bisher nur selber dort ein Projekt aufgemacht  .


----------



## MICE (22. Nov 2004)

wenn du mir dein Name sagst, kann ich dich aufnehmen


----------



## Heiland (22. Nov 2004)

Kann jetzt auf einmal keine RPM Pakete mehr installieren über Yast....

Das heisst ich kann sie öffnen aber dann passiert nichts. Das ist eigentlich nur wenn man die Daten
schon auf dem Rechner hat! 

Wo ist bei dir KBear MICE?


----------



## MICE (22. Nov 2004)

ich hab bei Software in Yast nach 'ftp' gesucht.



> Das heisst ich kann sie öffnen aber dann passiert nichts. Das ist eigentlich nur wenn man die Daten
> schon auf dem Rechner hat!



Du hast wahrscheinlich ein Source-rpm erwischt. Ich weiss auch nicht für was die gut sind


----------



## Heiland (22. Nov 2004)

oh gott ich will nur kbear!!! Bitte lieber Gott...
das kann nicht sein es gibt einfach nichts vernünftiges


----------



## MICE (22. Nov 2004)

kuck mal, das müsste was für dich sein:
http://rpmseek.com/rpm/kbear-2.1.1-38.i586.html?hl=de&cs=kbear:PN:0:0:0:0:1507617


----------



## Heiland (22. Nov 2004)

Hi
Danke

aber jetzt fehlt wieder klibwalletclient oder wie der scheiss heisst!

Ich find des net
Ich versuchs morgen nochmal
bin zu müde
JaVa


----------



## Grizzly (23. Nov 2004)

MICE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn du mir dein Name sagst, kann ich dich aufnehmen



gerrit-hohl


----------



## Oxygenic (23. Nov 2004)

MICE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auch etwaige Problem kann man früher erkennen.



Was CVS plötzlich alles können soll - wie soll das mit der Problemerkennung denn gehen?


----------



## CelikBlek (23. Nov 2004)

womit ich erfahrungen habe ist continuus, aber ich weiss nicht ob es was kostet. ist es was ähnliches?


----------



## SebiB90 (23. Nov 2004)

JaVa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Forum könnten wie auch woanders hosten lassen, dann haben wir zwar Werbung drinnen, aber schnell ist es meistens.


ne ne werbung gibt es net
ich bin bei einem free anbieter ohne werbung
soll ich da einen neuen accoutn machen und das forum dort einrichten?

ich hab nicht gefragt was cvs ist sondern wie ich jetzt daten hochladen kann


----------



## MICE (23. Nov 2004)

@Grizzly:hab dich aufgenommen



> Was CVS plötzlich alles können soll - wie soll das mit der Problemerkennung denn gehen?



CVS erkennt, wenn eine Datei von 2 Leuten verändert wurde. Dass kann dann zu Problemen führen.

@SebiB90: Der Freespace wäre recht hilfreich.


----------



## CelikBlek (23. Nov 2004)

CVS usw. sind nicht schlecht, abr es muss von jemand verwaltet werden. Wie gehen wir denn jetzt vor?


----------



## CelikBlek (23. Nov 2004)

CVS usw. sind nicht schlecht, abr es muss von jemand verwaltet werden. Wie gehen wir denn jetzt vor?


----------



## MICE (23. Nov 2004)

Falls noch jemand fragt, um auf den CVS-Server von SF zuzugreifen, braucht man unter Windows die Programme WinCVS und Putty. Ein Tutorial zum einrichten der Programme findet man hier:

https://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=766&group_id=1


----------



## Grizzly (23. Nov 2004)

MICE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Falls noch jemand fragt, um auf den CVS-Server von SF zuzugreifen, braucht man unter Windows die Programme WinCVS und Putty. Ein Tutorial zum einrichten der Programme findet man hier:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=766&group_id=1



Für diverse Entwicklungsumgebungen gibt es auch schon fertige Plug-Ins (bspw. für Eclipse und JBuilder, NetBeans müsste dies aber auch bieten). Da braucht ihr dann nur noch die Daten des CVS Servers und Euren Benutzer sowie Passwort eintragen. Und schon kann es los gehen...


----------



## SebiB90 (23. Nov 2004)

so hab jetzt account angemeldet, forum drauf gepackt,eingerichtet und url angemeldet
http://www.java-age.de.vu
führt jetzt auf das forum nacher auf die seite
registriert euch und ich pack euch dann in eine grupee damit ihr in den internen bereich kommt


----------



## Heiland (23. Nov 2004)

Nicht schlecht Sebi!
ne subba Sache!

MICE hilft mir grade ganz nice mir des CVS Teil einzurichten ;.)


----------



## CelikBlek (23. Nov 2004)

habe mich jetzt auch registriert. wie kann ich meine gruppen zugehörigkeit verändern/beitreten.


----------



## SebiB90 (23. Nov 2004)

das kannst du selbst nicht ändern
der admin(ich) muss das machen
du bist jetzt in der gruppe drin


----------



## CelikBlek (23. Nov 2004)

das läuft ja wie in schnürrchen


----------



## CelikBlek (23. Nov 2004)

ach noch was. könntest du einen neuen topic erstellen mit der anmeldungsliste.


----------



## SebiB90 (23. Nov 2004)

meinst du forum oder topic?
topic kannst du auch selber machen
dann mach ich eben einen auf


----------



## Reality (23. Nov 2004)

Jetzt habt ihr ein Forum und ihr postet trotzdem hier weiter.


----------



## MICE (23. Nov 2004)

Eigentlich könnte das Thema ja geschlossen werden...

Bitte alle auf www.java-age.de.vu kommen!!!


----------



## Illuvatar (23. Nov 2004)

Euer Wunsch ist mir Befehl 
Wenn ihr Hilfe braucht, könnt ihr ja dann nen neuen Thread machen.

Wenn ihr aus irgendeinem Grund das hier wieder offen haben woll, schreibt ne pn an mich oder einen anderen mod hier.


----------

